# What does your home look like?



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

This probably belongs in the Interchange, especially because my aim isn't to start a "What's a trad house?" thread, but I'm curious what kind of houses/condos/apartments folks here live in.

I really enjoyed this thread on Styleforum, but it definitely skewed to the modern. My taste is much more Arts & Crafts - we're planning to buy a to put in front of the Lannon Stone fireplace in the room below, for example. The house was built in 1900 and it's up in topbroker's neck of the woods, I believe. Technically, it's not even our house yet - we close on June 6th, which can't get here quickly enough!


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine is a typical California single level 1950's era house. Stucco along the bottom half of the exterior, wood shingles on the top half, two car garage, etc.

My entire development was build around 1956, and the vast majority of the houses still have the exterior look of the era. Some are MUCH more vintage looking than others.

Interior-wise, kitchen has that vinyl linoleum floor, and all the rooms (except for the bonus room which was added on later) have hardwood floors.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

OK, first glance at your house and my immediate thought was "That looks like WI!"  What city is that in? Glad to hear there will be some more AAAT members in the area!

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

1940 Cape Cod.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

As colonial as I could find in new construction. Never enough closet space though.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

1990 Colonial.


----------



## B R A N D X® (Mar 15, 2008)

Bozek,
I can imagine how excited you must be. What a beautiful home! Enjoy!


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Suburban track house.

We are in the preliminary stages of renovating the house my wife grew up in. c1913 very late victorian in a state of considerable disrepair.

Best,

Ross


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

Circa 1903, precursor Bates Motel:


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

1866 mash up


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

*1930s 'burbs*

Congrats Brozek! Below is the listing photo for the money-pit that will be all ours on May 30th (Garden State). I guess you'd call the architecture "colonial"...










Similar inspection photo in which it appears I am urinating on the bookshelves. House is currently full of senior citizen possessions and smell.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

wessex and brozek,
Congratulations and good luck in your new homes


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

1933 Tudor here. Sorry no pics.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats to the new home owners!

As for me, 1889 Victorian.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*What's a trad house look like*

Ha! Which one!!

ps your's looks neat. But not as trad as Kent's. <SMILE FAX>


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I own a 2/1 carriage house in Somerville, MA. It was once used as a barn by a fellow who owned a big farm that abutted the Tufts campus and who made his living providing cheese and milk to the student body.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

What does my house look like??? I'll ask the ex if I can go in and take a look around and get back to you on that. :icon_smile_big:'

Cruiser


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

crappy 1-bedroom basement apartment in a crappy white (where there's still paint) row house. someday, though... the brownstone next door!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

_Inappropriate image removed--AlanC_


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

^ The beer on top of the tank is a nice touch. Is Olde English 800 Trad?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Mine is the 1400 sq ft ranch house with the piles of ash tree stump shavings in front of it.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Wessex -- that looks like an incredibly charming house!

Here is ours, spring and winter.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

98 year old Dutch Colonial, with a gambrel roof. It's gray in color with white trim and navy shutters, door and window boxes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It's an old house from 40 years ago and my Parents moved in this house in 1973 and I was born a year later and over the years,it has become run down and worn out.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Single story, big rambling Sante Fe. It fits in with the desert prefectly IMO.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Approximately 30-year-old, two storey, 3 bedroom brick-and-siding house with a double-garage converted to a family room.

As for the interior, I'd call it early-toddler ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The eagle's nest (not to be confused with the one they found on the top of the mountain in Germany) is a two story (distressed brick on the first level and stained cedar plank on the top level), four bedrooms (all but one, empty, with just an eagle and a cougar left at home!) and just under 3000 sq feet, situated on two acres of our own, private jungle...replete with whitetail deer, rabbits, squirrels and the occasional (well fed) fox.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

*1930's*

1930's bungalow. Hardwood floors, high ceilings, minimal plumbing and electric, etc. Love it though.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

Sartre said:


> Wessex -- that looks like an incredibly charming house!
> 
> Here is ours, spring and winter.


Thank you very much, especially given your fly home! Bucks County?


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

KentW said:


> 1940 Cape Cod.


For square footeage reasons, the Mrs. & I have shied away from Capes, but this is really a beautiful house. You've done a great job with your "curb appeal" - and of course the 5-series never hurts :icon_smile_wink:.

I would've sworn this home was north of the Mason-Dixon Line, so your Virginie locale surprised me. Does it snow there?

Shutters are my ultimate home-improvement fantasy. Yours look good, but truly functional is the next step :aportnoy:


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

wessex said:


> Thank you very much, especially given your fly home! Bucks County?


We are in Delaware County -- Swarthmore/Wallingford/Rose Valley area, just south of the Main Line.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Two bedroom, one story farm house. Uncut field stone (quarried from the creek that runs through the farm) with hardwood floors (that run diagonal through the rooms) and a large brick fireplace. Built in 1935 by the old farmer who lived there. He had 8 boys and built this for them to sleep in while he stayed in the barn!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

wessex said:


> For square footeage reasons, the Mrs. & I have shied away from Capes, but this is really a beautiful house. You've done a great job with your "curb appeal"


Thanks. Having colonial Williamsburg nearby for inspiration helps. 



> I would've sworn this home was north of the Mason-Dixon Line, so your Virginie locale surprised me. Does it snow there?


Rarely, and at odd times. That photo was taken in _April_ of last year!



> Shutters are my ultimate home-improvement fantasy. Yours look good, but truly functional is the next step


Agree. When I replace those, I'm going to have working shutters put on. This may be one source: https://www.diyshutters.com/


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

I like this place, but fear the price -


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

There sure are some beautiful homes presented. Ours is a modern stucco, 2004 vintage. It's pretty and I like it, but it doesn't invoke any nostalgia.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

In the US, a typical artist's garret; cathedral ceilings, lots of skylights and every flat surface except the bed covered with prints in progress. Bedroom converted into large walk-in closet for the clothes, of course. In Prague, a pied-a-terre studio in a 16th Century building overlooking the Vlatava near Old Town, lots of dark woods, orientals on the floor, lovely fireplace, perfect for intimate entertaining. In St. Petersburg, a small turn-of-the-19th-century 1 BR apartment in a Stijl Moderne building, carefully decorated in what we Americans call Art Nouveau style, convenient to the center in Petrogradskaya, a burgeoning hip neighborhood with lots of restaurants and art galleries.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

single family house with 2 bathrooms,one upstairs and one downstairs,3 bedrooms and one living room.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Nothing as interesting looking as some of the pics so far.
We have a 4 bedroom (one converted to a den) brick home on 1/3 of an acre.
Flat iron roof (no risk of snow around these parts) which is brilliant when it's raining, just lying in bed listening to the rain on the roof.

I'll try to get a pic on a day when the transient cockatoo population has moved in to feed on the native trees.

We don't have Kangaroos in the back yard but do get the occasional Echidna and we can hear the possums galloping across the roof as a sort of possum superhighway between trees.

Mychael


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Sartre said:


> Wessex -- that looks like an incredibly charming house!
> 
> Here is ours, spring and winter.


Very Nice Sartre.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Fiancee and I just purchased our first home in drexel hill PA. Simple twin colonial from the late 40's. We close in the beginning of July.

MrR


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Is it really a good idea to put pictures of your house on this forum? Legions of crazed sartorial enthusiasts may descend upon your home, like Stargate fans flocking to a sci-fi convention(no offense, I happen to like Stargate very much, especially Claudia Black.)


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Not very exciting FL suburban brick house. Interim house until we retire in a few years and move.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

^ retiring and then leaving Florida .

I don't know why anyone would live there at any age.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

1950's ranch. Not the farmhouse you might expect in Vermont, but we have heat in all rooms and the southern exposure gets us plenty of sun. I think it's the newest house I've ever lived in.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

wessex said:


> ^ retiring and then leaving Florida .
> 
> I don't know why anyone would live there at any age.


to get away from the New York hustle and bustle.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

wessex said:


> ^ retiring and then leaving Florida .
> 
> I don't know why anyone would live there at any age.


Take 25 ARG!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Maybe it's working now ... that's the best I can do.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Very beautiful. Don't you Florididians have a funny name for those enclosed back porches - lennie?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

wessex said:


> ^ Very beautiful. Don't you Florididians have a funny name for those enclosed back porches - lennie?


screened-in pool maybe?

You heard about the snowbird that wanted his porch repainted before he came down didn't you? He hired a local painter by phone and told him to let himself him in the gate and paint the porch around back of the house. He called the painter a few days later inquiring how it went and the painter replied that it went well. The customer said, "So, no problems then?" and the painter replied "well only one - that ain't no porsche, that's a mercedes!":devil:


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's my parent's house, that I currently live in. 
Sorry for the county auditor image, but its all I had.
1916 arts and crafts style
Cincinnati, OH


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Clay J said:


> Here's my parent's house, that I currently live in.
> Sorry for the county auditor image, but its all I had.
> 1916 arts and crafts style


That house is awesome, Clay. I love A&C homes. There isn't much I can do with my 60's ranch, but at least it has wide brick, deep eaves and a huge porch  The inside, on the other hand...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Clay J said:


> Here's my parent's house, that I currently live in.
> Sorry for the county auditor image, but its all I had.
> 1916 arts and crafts style
> Cincinnati, OH


I like that one! I love stone as it reminds me of my Grand Mother's home in Pulaski.

Was it actually built in 1916 or just in that style?


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

It was built in 1916. It was separated into two large condos, but my parents knocked down the wall dividing it. Ill get some better pictures today, and maybe some interior shots.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Clay J said:


> Here's my parent's house, that I currently live in.
> Sorry for the county auditor image, but its all I had.
> 1916 arts and crafts style
> Cincinnati, OH


That's a very nice house Clay.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

wessex said:


> ^ retiring and then leaving Florida .
> 
> I don't know why anyone would live there at any age.


My husband's job.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Howard!*

Howard

My God, tell your parents to section that home out. Too much home for one family!

I was looking at a home, a big old Federal Colonial up my way. Used to be the Cluette and Peabody summer home.
AK would know these people.
Big old home, lot of fireplaces, lots of wood.Mahogoney, marble!
Lots of updates too.
Glad I did not get it.
I can imagine the gas, heating etc.
A gorgeous home anyway Howard.
We have so many beautiful, old homes in upstate NY.
Your parents home look recent?Newer?

Nice day gents


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Howard*

Howard

Your parents home, is a Federal, and I love what they did with the addition to all the windows.
Big investment, but I can imagine how much different it is, opens it up nicely.
Beautiful home.
Parents want to sell?

Nice day


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Those windows are original. I'll put some pics of the library up later.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

DukeGrad said:


> Howard
> 
> My God, tell your parents to section that home out. Too much home for one family!
> 
> ...


Over the past decade,we've gotten some changes but overall,We've been living in this home for 35 years.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

DukeGrad said:


> Howard
> 
> Your parents home, is a Federal, and I love what they did with the addition to all the windows.
> Big investment, but I can imagine how much different it is, opens it up nicely.
> ...


No,I don't think so,My Father was looking for a condo in Florida but I think he changed his mind(mortgage is too high),What he wants to do is keep this house we've been in for 35 years but move into a new one.

They can live with themselves but as for me,I'm going to try to live on my own as a young man of 34,I want to be more independent.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

kinda big loft with a bigazz room that serves as the living room, dining room, and kitchen...and two little rooms downstairs, one is the bathroom, the other my office, and my bedroom upstairs...kinda hard to picture from my description I'm sure...I'll post a picture later...


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

FWIW - We are done and finally own our own little piece of the planet (please excuse our informal summer attire, horrible yard maintenance, and the Mrs's dumb ankle thing - good advise on removal is much appreciated!).


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife dropped our digital camera, so I don't have any photos of ours, but it looks almost exactly like this one. We walked through this one because they have finished their attic, something we have been wanting to do, and we wanted to see how they did it. Ours is a dark gray color with white trim, navy shutters and navy flower window boxes...other than that, it looks like this. I just wish our taxes were as low as this one.

https://www.cbgundaker.com/search/a...lat=38.650246&lon=-90.289064&mls_num=80014674


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

^ very kewl. I always pictured us in a dutch colonial (my understanding is the style is defined by the roof), but circumstance differs from reality often. I am quite surprised that the dutch influence extends beyond Ny/NJ, but this is a lovely house.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

wessex said:


> FWIW - We are done and finally own our own little piece of the planet (please excuse our informal summer attire, horrible yard maintenance, and the Mrs's dumb ankle thing - good advise on removal is much appreciated!)....


Wessex: Love the stone work on your home...I prefer natural stone, the wife prefers brick...we own brick. At the time of purchase, I was spending five to sevem months of the year on the road and figured, oh well? Regarding the request for advice; laser removal. It will require perhaps three to five treatments, with the total cost in the neighborhood of $1500 to $2000.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

wessex said:


> ^ very kewl. I always pictured us in a dutch colonial (my understanding is the style is defined by the roof), but circumstance differs from reality often. I am quite surprised that the dutch influence extends beyond Ny/NJ, but this is a lovely house.


Thanks. More German than Dutch in St. Louis, but Pella, IA is a Dutch settlement. My wife and I just love our house and neighborhood. I don't know if we will ever move.

Yours looks very nice as well. I really like the stone front. Are those shutters working? That's another thing we would like to put on ours.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wessex and Lax, those are both very nice. I miss having that sort of character. Our home is pretty 'sterile' looking.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm... this seems to be a thread which is eminently ripe for reanimation. I shall take some snaps over the weekend and return. 

Please do join in.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

The ancestral pile .....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> The eagle's nest (not to be confused with the one they found on the top of the mountain in Germany) is a two story (distressed brick on the first level and stained cedar plank on the top level), four bedrooms (all but one, empty, with just an eagle and a cougar left at home!) and just under 3000 sq feet, situated on two acres of our own, private jungle...replete with whitetail deer, rabbits, squirrels and the occasional (well fed) fox.


Shaver: How fortuitous that you resurrected this thread...thank you Sir! In addition to the northern roost , described above, the resident "cougar" and I have added a southern nest/lair to our property holdings...a stucco and stone four bedroom ranch in Harmony, Florida, situated on a small, but picturesque lot that should require very little grounds maintenance. Featuring a home gym, the requisite 'man cave' and a screened-in Lanai for outdoor entertaining, with Florida's state birds (misquitoes w/what appear to be 3' wingspans) on the outside looking in, it promises to be quite a lot of fun! Until the Hoosier home sells, it will remain our summer home, with the Florida address serving as a winter roost. Once the Hoosier home sells, Florida will be our all year home.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sigh!! We will miss you on this side of the Ohio River.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Thank you, my friend, for those very kind thoughts and words! Indeed, a move south seems inevitable, but given the state of the real estate market in this area, there is no telling how far in the future that might be! Have a great day.


----------



## Tamarina (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a very modest little home, small Victorian end of terrace house with bay windows, underneath the painted white concrete rendering I believe is red brick.

Front room/living room is decorated Victorian style, dark red jacquard curtains, black iron fireplace, lots of dark wood with a few brass tweaks to lift the feel of the room and a hint of the modern due to the cream carpet hidden by a huge red rug.

Kitchen/dining room/work room/office (all one room - lots of uses!) is an open space all cream, old untreated pine, black and stainless steel.

I envy those of you with large detached homes.....then I think of the housework involved in their upkeep....and am suddenly very grateful for small terraced houses!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Ours is a 4000 sq ft cape cod with two car attached Garage. Custom built by a builder for his family in 1980 it sits on 2.5 acres and backs up to a golf course in Boone NC. Has four bedrooms with the master on the ground floor.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I was taking my pup for a walk this afternoon, and it's particularly gloomy day. We just had our tree trimmed, and my wife says it reminds her of Edward scissorhands.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ours looks like the cute bungalow it is, on a tree-lined street in the historic district of a vibrant university town. We love it. It is modest, but it has a lot of character, as they say. Built in the 1920s, beautifully maintained throughout the decades, including a recent updating of the loft that turns the space into a lovely master bedroom complete with skylights above the bed.

The fenced backyard is wide and deep, with plenty of garden space. It also abuts to a huge greenspace, owned and maintained by our wealthy neighbors, so the quiet and the sense of privacy is precious. We don't look on the backside of any of our neighbors houses. It's about as close as one can get to the country as one can get in town.


----------



## rswearing (Apr 16, 2014)

Circa 1887ish...as far as our research can show. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Some real nice homes here. I'm in a 1200sqf 2 1/2 story arts and crafts colonial. It's not much, but we like it. Not gonna post a pic yet, because it's currently undergoing a bit of a rehab. Just finished the new roof, and front stairs, getting new windows, and siding, and the interior is getting new trim, fireplace mantle, interior stairs, doors, and a new hardwood floor throughout. It's a little tough at times, but it'll be worth the sacrifice in the end. The wife is being especially patient because she has been promised a baby grand piano after it is finished. 

And, once we're done we start all over again. We're currently looking for house #2 up north. I retire in 10 years, and we've decided to move to Maine, so we are looking to get our retirement house sooner than later.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting thread.

My home in England is rented out at the moment. I have much of my stuff in storage and some in a small rented flat in central London. I have a serviced apartment in America. It feels like living out of a hotel room at times. However, my pared down and consistent wardrobe suits this peripatetic lifestyle perfectly.

Would a new direction to take this thread be interiors? Do people's taste in classical clothing extend to antiques and what not?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Shaver: How fortuitous that you resurrected this thread...thank you Sir! In addition to the northern roost , described above, the resident "cougar" and I have added a southern nest/lair to our property holdings...a stucco and stone four bedroom ranch in Harmony, Florida, situated on a small, but picturesque lot that should require very little grounds maintenance. Featuring a home gym, the requisite 'man cave' and a screened-in Lanai for outdoor entertaining, with Florida's state birds (misquitoes w/what appear to be 3' wingspans) on the outside looking in, it promises to be quite a lot of fun! Until the Hoosier home sells, it will remain our summer home, with the Florida address serving as a winter roost. Once the Hoosier home sells, Florida will be our all year home.


At long last the nest in Indiana has been sold and we have relocated to (or are at least in the process of moving into) our new digs in Harmony, Florida. At present, things are pretty cluttered, with the need for downsizing forcing me to reconsider the extent of my wardrobe and shoe/boot collections...Oh my! Cutting right at 1000 square feet from the interior size of the nest, may have been an overly hasty decision? :crazy:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> At long last the nest in Indiana has been sold and we have relocated to (or are at least in the process of moving into) our new digs in Harmony, Florida. At present, things are pretty cluttered, with the need for downsizing forcing me to reconsider the extent of my wardrobe and shoe/boot collections...Oh my! Cutting right at 1000 square feet from the interior size of the nest, may have been an overly hasty decision? :crazy:


I didn't realise you were moving, Eagle. Presumably the climate will also have a significant impact on the wardrobe?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^A small. personal sacrifice for the family? 
LOL. Indeed, much of the heavy winter stuff has been discarded, with much left to consider...for further reductions. Alas, I loved my four seasons each year and shall sorely miss my winter wear!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

We have a 100-year-old Dutch Colonial that's way too big for the two of us and our 20-pound dog. The master suite and huge front porch were the main selling points. The neighborhood is great, though…in an old part of town, lots of mature trees and parks, great places to eat and shop (within walking distance), very close to our club, and an endless variety of routes for running. It's not necessarily MY dream home, but Mrs. TMMKC likes it. It's all about keeping mama happy, isn't it?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

View down the main staircase - morning papers and coffee have been put out for me.









It's an early Victorian house (estate agent calls it Regency) that I've had for 20 years but am now selling. I shall miss it a lot.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

The paper (I would add the FT) and the morning coffee really complete the picture! 

I wish you well in your move.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> View down the main staircase - morning papers and coffee have been put out for me.
> 
> View attachment 15880
> 
> ...


Absolutely splendid! One can easily imagine what architectural delights lead off from that staircase. As I recall you have a dedicated shoe alcove?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Absolutely splendid! One can easily imagine what architectural delights lead off from that staircase. As I recall you have a dedicated shoe alcove?


Thank you Shaver, I do indeed - it's just to the right of the seraglio. I have tried to make the home a civilised place.


----------

